# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΟΟΛ

## Kat14

Γεια σας!!

Εχω μια γνωστη που ειναι αλκοολικη
.Εχει ασχημο παρελθον (χρηστρια ηρωινης-εχει απεξαρτηθει)

Εχει τη θεληση να γλιτωσει και απο το αλκοολ(προσφατα το εξεφρασε η ιδια), για ενα λόγο παραπανω ! Πασχει απο ηπατιτιδα και το αλκοολ τησ καταστρεφει επιπλεον το συκωτι!
Το κακο ειναι οτι τα οικονομικα ειναι πενιχρα! Γνωριζει καποιος απο εσας που θα μπορουσα να απευθυνθω?? Εαν υπαρχει κάποιου ειδους κρατικης πρόνοιας . δωρεαν???

----------


## olga_soul

Φίλη μου ειλικρινά σε θεωρώ αξιέπαινη που ασχολείσαι με το πρόβλημα της γνωστής σου.:)
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και βοήθεια μπορεί άμεσα να λάβει από τον ελληνικό φορέα για το θέμα αυτό ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΙ - ΖΗΝΩΝΟΣ 4 / 3ος ΟΡΟΦΟΣ. ΤΗΛ 210-5220416 ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ και πληροφορίες σχετικά με το έργο τους μπορείς να δεις στην ομώνυμη σελίδα τους www.aa-greece.gr

Ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!! Εάν είναι μικρή σε ηλικία είναι κρίμας να κρεμάσει τη ζωή της σε τόσο ανούσιες αποδράσεις , τη στιγμή που μπορεί να βρει ουσία και παρέες που θα της δώσουν έμπνευση και κίνητρα για νέα δημιουργικά ξεκινήματα!
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!:)

----------


## Kat14

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ολγα! Οι πληροφοριες σου μπορει να φανουν ιδιαιατερα χρησιμες!! Θα το ψαξω. Οσο για τη γνωστη μου προκειται για ενα οχι τοσο κοντινο μου προσωπο αλλα τα δικα της προσωπα ζητησανε τη βοηθεια μου γιατι η ενημερωση σχετικα με τετοια θεματα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη στην Ελλαδα! Ελπιζω να τη βοηθησουμε γιατι ειναι ενα πολυ καλο παιδι και οπως ολα τα καλα και ευαισθητα παιδια την πατανε στη ζωη τους ! Μαλλον η ευαισθησια τους δεν αντεχει την πραγματικοτητα! Δεν ειναι και πολυ μικρη στην ηλικια , ειναι γυρω στα 40 αλλα εαν σκεφτεις οτι καταφερε να ξεφυγει απο τα ναρκωτικα με δικη της θεληση δε νομιζω οτι θα \"κολωσει\" στο αλκοολ, το οποιο εινΑΙ και τα απομειναρια απο την εξαρτηση της απο τα να ρκωτικα!! ΣΕ ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι!!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Kat14_
> Γεια σας!!
> 
> Εχω μια γνωστη που ειναι αλκοολικη
> .Εχει ασχημο παρελθον (χρηστρια ηρωινης-εχει απεξαρτηθει)
> 
> Εχει τη θεληση να γλιτωσει και απο το αλκοολ(προσφατα το εξεφρασε η ιδια), για ενα λόγο παραπανω ! Πασχει απο ηπατιτιδα και το αλκοολ τησ καταστρεφει επιπλεον το συκωτι!
> Το κακο ειναι οτι τα οικονομικα ειναι πενιχρα! Γνωριζει καποιος απο εσας που θα μπορουσα να απευθυνθω?? Εαν υπαρχει κάποιου ειδους κρατικης πρόνοιας . δωρεαν???


Ειμαι ο Θοδωρης και εχω φτιαξει ενα site poy mporeis na βρεισ τα παντα απο θεμα εξαρτησης - απεξαρτησης και οτι αλλες πληροφοριες θες..
Σου προτεινω να μπεισ στο παρακατω λινκ που σου παραθετω με πληροφοριες για το προγραμμα οπου και εγω πηγαινω το οποιο ειναι η Δημοσια μοναδα Αεπξαρτησης 18 Ανω.
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!!!!!
http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__/288688

----------


## Σπυρακος

O κοσμος ειναι ενας παραδεισος η μια κολαση εσυ αποφασιζεις που θα ζησεις

----------


## Σπυρακος

> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> Φίλη μου ειλικρινά σε θεωρώ αξιέπαινη που ασχολείσαι με το πρόβλημα της γνωστής σου.:)
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και βοήθεια μπορεί άμεσα να λάβει από τον ελληνικό φορέα για το θέμα αυτό ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΙ - ΖΗΝΩΝΟΣ 4 / 3ος ΟΡΟΦΟΣ. ΤΗΛ 210-5220416 ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ και πληροφορίες σχετικά με το έργο τους μπορείς να δεις στην ομώνυμη σελίδα τους www.aa-greece.gr
> 
> Ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!! Εάν είναι μικρή σε ηλικία είναι κρίμας να κρεμάσει τη ζωή της σε τόσο ανούσιες αποδράσεις , τη στιγμή που μπορεί να βρει ουσία και παρέες που θα της δώσουν έμπνευση και κίνητρα για νέα δημιουργικά ξεκινήματα!
> ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!:)


Το καλυτερο απο πολλες αποψεις προγραμμα απεξαρτησης ειναι οι Α.Α. το συνηστο ανεπιφυλακτα με δεδομενη την οικονομικη κατασταση που αναφερεις μιας και στους Α.Α δεν υπαρχει αντιτιμο κι ολα ειναι δωρεαν.εχει σωσει πολλες ζωες σε οσους ηθελαν πραγματικα να κανουν κατι για το προβλημα τους

----------


## mstrouf

βρε παιδια αντιμετώπιζα παλαιότερα πρόβλημα εξάρτησης με το αλκοολ είχα πάει εκει στην ζήνωνος δεν μου αρεσε καθόλου αυτή η τυπική διαδικασία εκει μεσα
τα ξεπέρασα μόνη μου μετά απο 1 χρονο αλλά βασικά κατάθλιψη με οδήγησε σε αυτό και βασικά ακόμα υποφέρω από κατάθλιψη

----------


## Σπυρακος

> _Originally posted by mmaria_
> βρε παιδια αντιμετώπιζα παλαιότερα πρόβλημα εξάρτησης με το αλκοολ είχα πάει εκει στην ζήνωνος δεν μου αρεσε καθόλου αυτή η τυπική διαδικασία εκει μεσα
> τα ξεπέρασα μόνη μου μετά απο 1 χρονο αλλά βασικά κατάθλιψη με οδήγησε σε αυτό και βασικά ακόμα υποφέρω από κατάθλιψη


κι εγω την πρωτη φορα που ειχα παει δεν μου αρεσε καθολου το θεωρησα ολα πολυ ταχα μου και δηθεν και δεν ξαναπατησα για πολλα χρονια.Ομως μετα το περασμα μου απο διαφορα \"ευαγη ιδρυματα\" και κεντρα ξαναπηγα στην αρχη με επιφυλαξη και σιγα σιγα οταν αρχισα να καταλαβαινω το τι γινεται αρχισε να μου αρεσει.Αυτο που θελω να σου πω ειναι πως καμια φορα βιαζομαστε να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα η τα βγαζουμε εχοντας στη διαθεση μας ελλειπη στοιχεια.Επισης σαν ανθρωποι με το \"προβλημα\" η κριση μας συχνα μας ξεγελα και μας οδηγει σε εσφαλμενα συμπερασματα.Για να μπορεσεις να βοηθηθεις απο το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα θα πρεπει να κανεις λιγη υπομονη στην αρχη αλλα μετα θα βιωσεις την ελευθερια απο τον ενεργο εθισμο και αυτο ειναι ανεκτιμητο.Κι εγω ηθελα λυση εδω και τωρα αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι, δεν δημιουργηθηκε το προβλημα σε μια μερα και δεν μπορει και να \"λυθει\" ετσι.Απλα πηγαινε και θα μου το θυμηθεις.Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε οτι κι αν αποφασισεις να κανεις.Φιλικα....

----------


## 8odwris

Συμφωνο με τον Σπυρακο...
Γενικα οι ανθρωποι εχουμε την ταση να βγαζουμε συμπερασματα για κατι-καποιον πριν καλα τον -το γνωρισουμε απο μεσα......
ποσομαλον εμεις που ειχαμε- εχουμε? την ταση της Εξαρτησης και το λεω αυτο διοτι..
Συμφωνα με την ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΜΑΤΣΑ επιστιμονικα υπευθηνη Ψυχιατρος - Ψυχοθεραπευτρια- Ψυχολογος-Νευροβιολογος..
και πανω απο ολα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟς
του Δημοσιου προγραμμαΤος Απεξαρτησης 18 ΑΝΩ..
Συμφωνα με την Κ. ΜΑτσα λοιπον ο εξαρτημενος - Τοξικομανης -Πολυτοξικομανης ειναι ενας Ανθρωπος που δεν Ενηλικιοθηκε ποτε........
Ειναι καλο λοιπον ναμην υποτιμουμε κατι πριν του δωσουμε μια ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε.....
Οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο που κατα βαθος γνωριζουμε οτι ειναι Δρομος προς το φως.......
Οι πιο πολυ τοξικομνεις αν πας στην πλατεια και ρωτησεις Υποτιμουν οπιοδηποτε προγραμμα Απεξαρτησης...
Εγω ημουν ενας απ αυτους 
Ομως περασα , μπηκα , βγηκα, τελειωσα .. Απεξαρτηθηκα ...στο καλυτερο για μενα προγραμμα Απεξαρτησης 18 ΑΝΩ..
Το Α.Α( ανονυμοι Αλκοολικοι)
οπως και το Ν.Α ( ΝΑρκωμανεις Αννυμοι) κανει Δουλεια και το λεω εκ πειρας αλλα και απο οσα εχω μαθει...
Δουλευει φυσικα οταν το δουλευουμε.....
Κανει δουλεια το καθε ΑΑ και το καθε Ν.Α αρκει να ειμαστε ανοιχτοι...... να παρουμε....
ΚΑι να αφησουμε την υποτιμηση και την καχυποψια στην ακρη .......
Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## Sofia

Θοδωρη, ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικο να λες την αποψη σου, μιας κ που εζησες τοσα πραγματα απο μεσα...

Για την Κατερινα Μάτσα εχω ακουσει κ εγω να λεγονται τα ιδια ομορφα λογια κ απο άλλους πρωην χρηστες. Κ ειχα διαβάσει κ ενα βιβλιο της για την ολη προσπάθεια που γινεται μεσω του προγραμματος-πολυ κατατοπιστικο.

----------


## ritsa

Γειά σας,
Είμαι σύζυγος ανθρώπου εξαρτημένου από το αλκοόλ. Θέλω να μάθω από όποιον πέρασε αυτό το πρόβλημα τι είναι αυτό που είναι πιο δυνατό, η σωματική εξάρτηση ή η ψυχολογική διάθεση που επηρεάζουν? Ο σύζυγος μου δεν πίνει καθημερινά πλέον έχει δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα στη δουλειά του και στην οικογένεια του στο παρελθόν, καταστάσεις δύσκολες. Φρόντισα να ενημερωθώ και να τον βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ γιατί αρνείται να δεχθεί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα για να ζητήσει βοήθεια αλλά η μεγάλη μου απορία είναι γιατί συνεχίζει έστω και σπάνια αφού ξέρει ότι υποφέρουμε όλοι? Επίσης υπάρχει περίπωση ο αλκοολισμός να είναι \"κληρονομικός\" αφού στην οικογένεια του υπάρχουν και άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ritsa_
> Γειά σας,
> Είμαι σύζυγος ανθρώπου εξαρτημένου από το αλκοόλ. Θέλω να μάθω από όποιον πέρασε αυτό το πρόβλημα τι είναι αυτό που είναι πιο δυνατό, η σωματική εξάρτηση ή η ψυχολογική διάθεση που επηρεάζουν? Ο σύζυγος μου δεν πίνει καθημερινά πλέον έχει δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα στη δουλειά του και στην οικογένεια του στο παρελθόν, καταστάσεις δύσκολες. Φρόντισα να ενημερωθώ και να τον βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ γιατί αρνείται να δεχθεί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα για να ζητήσει βοήθεια αλλά η μεγάλη μου απορία είναι γιατί συνεχίζει έστω και σπάνια αφού ξέρει ότι υποφέρουμε όλοι? Επίσης υπάρχει περίπωση ο αλκοολισμός να είναι \"κληρονομικός\" αφού στην οικογένεια του υπάρχουν και άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα?



ρίτσα....καλώς ήρθες.......
Μήπως να έκανες ένα δικό σου τόπικ, όπου θα εξέθετες καλύτερα και εκτενέστερα το πρόβλημα σου?

----------


## ritsa

γειά σου θεοφανία,
τι εννοείς δικό μου τόπικ? είναι η πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το site και ψάχνομαι ακόμη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

οκ, καταλαβαίνω....
Εννοούσα δικό σου θέμα, μιας και ζήτησες βοήθεια....
Αν σου είναι δύσκολο, άστο.
Θες να μας πεις πόσο καιρό συμβαίνει αυτό, πόσο περίπου χρονών είναι, αν κάνει κατάχρηση ή εσύ πιστεύεις πως κάνει και ότι τέλος πάντων πιστεύεις πως θα βοηθούσε να καταλάβουμε περισσότερα χωρίς φυσικά να εκτεθείς?
Από τα λίγα που έγραψες, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω να είναι αλκοολικός ο άνθρωπος. 
Οι αλκοολικοί πίνουν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ και κάθε μέρα, γιατί πια έχουν αρρωστήσει και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αλλιώς.......

----------


## ritsa

όχι, θεοφανία απ΄ ότι έχω διαβάσει και ο αλκοολισμός έχει στάδια. Πίνει αρκετά χρόνια με μεγάλες διακοπές πλήρους αποχής. Πάντα βρίσκει παρέες που πίνουν και κολλάει. Τα πρώτα χρόνια αντιδρούσα κι εγώ λάθος αλλά μετά άλλαξα συμπεριφορά αφού ενημερώθηκα. Τι να περιγράψω απ΄όλα! Αυτό που με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ απ΄όλα είναι ότι του έχουν πεί τα παιδιά μας τα συναισθήματα τους και συνεχίζει. ΄Εχω μια κόρη 19 χρονών που τη λατρεύει γιατί την πληγώνει έτσι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφού λοιπόν έχεις εξαντλήσει, απ όσο λες, όλα τα περιθώρια, μήπως χρειάζεται μια πιο δυναμική παρέμβαση από τη μεριά σου?
Εμένα η θέση μου σε πάσης φύσεως εξαρτήσεις, είναι να μη δημιουργούμε στον άλλον την αίσθηση πως πίσω του υπάρχει η ασφάλεια ανθρώπων που νοιάζονται και ανησυχούν.
Τα άτομα με εξάρτηση νιώθουν πως έχει αναλάβει άλλος το πρόβλημα και επαναπαύονται.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο γιατί υπάρχουν και παιδιά στη μέση, αλλά μήπως του χρειάζεται ένα καλό μάθημα απ όλους σας μήπως και ξυπνήσει?
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Όταν πίνει γίνεται βίαιος? Θέλω να πω, είναι ξεκάθαρο πως ατιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα?

----------


## ritsa

συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα αμέσως αλλά ήρθε παρέα στο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω. ΄Οχι δεν υπάρχει σωματική βιαιότητα. Μόνο ψυχολογική πίεση γιατί δεν ελέγχει τι κάνει και τι λέει. sorry δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω άλλο, ελπίζω να τα πούμε με σένα και με άλλους αργότερα

----------


## andsar

Ritsa, επικοινώνησε και με την Αλ-Ανών (Οικογενειακές Ομάδες Αλκοολικών Ανωνύμων) στο 2105239161 ή απο την σελίδα τους (www.alanon.gr). Eίναι μια ομάδα αυτοβοήθειας για συγγενείς/φίλους αλκοολικών και πιστεύω πως θα μπορουν να σε καθοδηγήγουν στο τι και πως.

----------


## thanatiforos

Καλησπερα.
Εμαι 17 μηνες καθαρος απο το ναρκωτικο που ακουει στο κωδικο ονομα \"αλκοολ\",και αλκοολικος.Τα πιο πολλα απο τα παραπανω που διαβασα τα εχω βιωσει.Ο αλκοολισμος ειναι μια πολυδιαστατη ψυχολογικη νοσος,βαρια θα την χαρακτηριζα,και η απεξαρτηση ειναι αργη και δυσκολη.Με πατερα αλκοολικο και μανα που παλευε ΚΑΚΩΣ να συμμαζεψει τα ασυμμαζευτα στο σπιτι...Αποψη μου ειναι οτι το αλκοολ κοβεται μονο με συμμετοχη σε ομαδικα προγραμματα ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΩΝ και παραλληλη ατομικη υποστηριχτικη ψυχοθεραπεια.Αλλοι \"φιλοι\" αλκοολικοι που κατεφυγαν σε αλλες μεθοδους,δεν βλεπω να τα καταφερνουν.Παγιδα κατα την αποψη μου και την εμπειρια μου παντα,ειναι το να προσπαθησει καποιος να διορθωσει τα ψυχολογικα του προβληματα πρωτα,και σαν κερασακι στην τουρτα να φυγει και το αλκοολ.Ο ευκολος τροπος,αλλα μαλλον ο ΜΗ τροπος...Ο τροπος που βλεπω εγω να λειτουργει ειναι:αποχη πρωτα και ταυτοχρονη θεραπεια.Πληρης αποχη ομως.Ο δυσκολος τροπος...Απαραιτητη προυποθεση η συνειδητη αποφαση και πιθανη το \"πιασιμο\" του προσωπικου μας \"πάτου\".Καλη τυχη σε οποιον παλευει μ αυτον τον δαιμονα...Ειναι πολυ υπουλο πραμμα.Το νομιμο!!
ΥΓ:Αν καποιος ψαχνει ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ βοηθεια,ας μου στειλει mail.Το καλυτερο που εχει ομως να κανει,ειναι να ψαξει να δει τι του ταιριαζει.

----------


## samuel

Μια ερώτηση. Έπινα σχετικά λίγο τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια. Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες όμως πίνω πολύ σχεδόν όλα τα βράδια σε σημείο που πέφτω ξερός στο κρεβάτι. Θεωρούμαι αλκοολικός? Πιστεύεται δηλαδή πως έχω κάποια εξάρτηση με το αλκοόλ? Δεν θυμάμαι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που δεν ήπια αλλά δεν νομίζω να είχα τόσο πρόβλημα. Εφόσον δεν το χρειάζομαι όλη την μέρα παρά μόνο το βράδυ για να κοιμηθώ πιο εύκολα δεν είμαι μια χαρά?

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by samuel_
> Μια ερώτηση. Έπινα σχετικά λίγο τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια. Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες όμως πίνω πολύ σχεδόν όλα τα βράδια σε σημείο που πέφτω ξερός στο κρεβάτι. Θεωρούμαι αλκοολικός? Πιστεύεται δηλαδή πως έχω κάποια εξάρτηση με το αλκοόλ? Δεν θυμάμαι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που δεν ήπια αλλά δεν νομίζω να είχα τόσο πρόβλημα. Εφόσον δεν το χρειάζομαι όλη την μέρα παρά μόνο το βράδυ για να κοιμηθώ πιο εύκολα δεν είμαι μια χαρά?


Το ρωτάς ? Μπορείς για ένα - ρωτάω για ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ - βράδυ να μην πιεις μέχρι που να ξεραθείς ? Αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς χαλάρωμα (δηλαδή το ξεπάτωμα μέχρι που να μην ξέρω πότε και πως κοιμήθηκα) εγώ το λέω απόλυτη έλλειψη συνείδησης κι απόλυτο εθισμό..Έχε υπ\' όψη σου πως η εξάρτηση στην αλκοόλη έχει στάδια...Π.χ. αν έχεις μάθει να πίνεις 1-2 ποτά την ημέρα (κι ούτε σταγόνα παραπάνω) πιθανόν να ζήσεις μέχρι τα βαθειά γεράματα..Αν όμως έχεις συνηθίσει να \"ξεραίνεσαι\" κάθε βράδυ (που πάει να πει προσλαμβάνεις περισσότερη αλκοόλη από όση μπορεί ο οργανισμός σου να απορροφήσει ), δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτάς αν είσαι αλκοολικός ή όχι...Social drinker είναι εκείνος που πίνει κατά συνήθεια παρέας κι όχι για να ικανοποιήσει οποιαδήποτε έλλειψη. Αν θεωρείς πως για 2 εβδομάδες είσαι ικανός να μη βάλεις σταγόνα στο στόμα σου , τότε είσαι ενας social drinker και δεν έχεις να ανησυχείς για τίποτε..Αν όμως σ\'αυτές τις 2 εβδομάδες πιείς έστω και μισή γουλιά αλκοόλ - γιατί δεν έχεις την δύναμη να αντισταθείς - τότε πρέπει να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς...

Συγγνώμη που σου το λέω και δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι, αλλά αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, θα έπρεπε ήδη, με έξωθεν βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού , να προσπαθείς να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα πρόβλημα που αύριο μεθαύριο ίσως αποκτήσει τέτοιες διαστάσεις που να φαντάζει δισεπίλυτο...

----------


## samuel

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
24 είμαι.
Δεν πίνω κάθε βράδυ σε σημείο που να πέφτω ξερός. Όταν είμαι με την κοπέλα μου πίνω λιγότερο. Και δεν έχει αρνητικά side effects το ότι πίνω. Το αντίθετο. Πιο εύθυμος είμαι. Και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν νιώθω ότι θέλω να πιω.
Όπως είπες και εσύ βρίσκομαι ακόμα σε ένα από τα πρώτα και ακίνδυνα στάδια. Τουλάχιστον έτσι νιώθω.
Επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως είμαι εθισμένος αφού όταν πίνω μαύρο δεν έχω ανάγκη για αλκοόλ. 
Πάντως ο λόγος που ρώτησα δεν ήταν για να το κόψω. Απλά γιατί κάποιοι λένε πως είμαι και δεν το πιστεύω.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by samuel_
> 
> Επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως είμαι εθισμένος αφού όταν πίνω μαύρο δεν έχω ανάγκη για αλκοόλ.


Με ισοπέδωσες γιατί μου θύμισες τα νιάτα μου..Την κακή χημεία \"μαύρου\" με αλκοόλ με αντίτιμο την εφήμερη ευτυχία.

Μην εθελοτυφλείς. Κόψτα και τα δύο τώρα, μαύρο και αλκοόλ. Πριν 28 χρόνια η ίδια συνταγή κόντεψε να με στείλει στον τάφο....Κι είναι πολύ περισσότερα τα χρόνια που περάσαν από τότε , απ\' όσα είσαι εσύ σήμερα..

----------


## samuel

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by samuel_
> 
> Επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως είμαι εθισμένος αφού όταν πίνω μαύρο δεν έχω ανάγκη για αλκοόλ.
> 
> ...


sabb δεν έχω κάποιο λόγο να κόψω την εφήμερη ευτυχία. Αν είναι να με στείλει στον τάφο μια ώρα αρχύτερα ακόμα καλύτερα. Το μόνο πρόβλημά μου είναι να μην θέλω να πίνω όλη μέρα γιατί αυτό θα με καταστρέψει οικονομικά.

----------


## sabb

Σόρρυ, αλλά με τη λογική σου σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...Στα 24 σου δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τις επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει η κακή χημεία στο μέλλον σου ή δεν σ\' ενδιαφέρει γενικά να έχεις μέλλον ? 

Αν είναι οικονομικό το πρόβλημα, στη Ρωσία, οι άστεγοι αλκοολικοί για να απαλείψουν τη στέρηση της αλκοόλης πίνουν φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα που δεν κοστίζει τίποτε..Να μια πρόταση - με βάση τα δικά σου δεδομένα. Κι αν θες να υπερθεματίσω, αντί να καπνίζεις μαύρο - δεν ξέρω πόσο πάει σήμερα το τζόιντ - κάπνιζε γαιδουράγκαθο με ασπιρίνη..Το placebo, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς , υπάρχει σαν φαινόμενο και (κυρίως) στις ψυχοτρόπες ουσίες....

Έτσι και λεφτά θα γλυτώσεις και μέλλον δεν θα έχεις.....

Δύο σ\' ένα.....

----------


## kyknos25

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Σόρρυ, αλλά με τη λογική σου σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...Στα 24 σου δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τις επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει η κακή χημεία στο μέλλον σου ή δεν σ\' ενδιαφέρει γενικά να έχεις μέλλον ? 
> 
> Αν είναι οικονομικό το πρόβλημα, στη Ρωσία, οι άστεγοι αλκοολικοί για να απαλείψουν τη στέρηση της αλκοόλης πίνουν φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα που δεν κοστίζει τίποτε..Να μια πρόταση - με βάση τα δικά σου δεδομένα. Κι αν θες να υπερθεματίσω, αντί να καπνίζεις μαύρο - δεν ξέρω πόσο πάει σήμερα το τζόιντ - κάπνιζε γαιδουράγκαθο με ασπιρίνη..Το placebo, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς , υπάρχει σαν φαινόμενο και (κυρίως) στις ψυχοτρόπες ουσίες....
> 
> Έτσι και λεφτά θα γλυτώσεις και μέλλον δεν θα έχεις.....
> 
> Δύο σ\' ένα.....


 συμφωνω απολυτα με το σαββα

----------


## samuel

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει γενικά να έχω μέλλον οπότε δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση. Δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικό το θέμα. Δεν θέλω οι δικοί μου να με βλέπουν να πίνω όλη μέρα λίγο καιρό πριν το τέλος.

----------


## kyknos25

> _Originally posted by samuel_
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει γενικά να έχω μέλλον οπότε δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση. Δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικό το θέμα. Δεν θέλω οι δικοί μου να με βλέπουν να πίνω όλη μέρα λίγο καιρό πριν το τέλος.


δε σενδιαφερει να εχεις μελλον??

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by samuel_
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει γενικά να έχω μέλλον οπότε δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση. Δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικό το θέμα. Δεν θέλω οι δικοί μου να με βλέπουν να πίνω όλη μέρα λίγο καιρό πριν το τέλος.


Λοιπόν, για να μη μπερδεύεσαι..

Αν νομίζεις πως είσαι λίγο πριν το τέλος, ούτε οικονομικό θέμα μπορεί να υπάρχει ( δεν ξέρω κανένα που να ΘΕΛΕΙ να πάει στην άλλη όχθη και να σκέφτεται το πόσα φράγκα κάνει ) , αλλά ούτε και την υστεροφημία του (..τι θα πουν οι γονείς..). 

Με τέτοιου είδους δηλώσεις, προφανώς και δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση.

----------


## samuel

Σχεδόν όλους τους ανθρώπους τους ενδιαφέρει η υστεροφημία τους αλλά σκέψου και κάτι άλλο.
Η μητέρα μου πριν πεθάνω είχε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι έπινα. Δεν θα αισθάνεται χειρότερα μετά? Δεν θα αισθάνεται πιο πολύ πως θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει κάτι? Και όχι μόνο εκείνη. Πρέπει να αλαφρύνω όσο μπορώ τον πόνο τους και αυτή είναι η τελευταία καλή πράξη που θα κάνω. 
Όσο για το οικονομικό απλά σκέφτομαι και την στραβή που σπάει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και παραμείνω εδώ.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by samuel_
> Σχεδόν όλους τους ανθρώπους τους ενδιαφέρει η υστεροφημία τους αλλά σκέψου και κάτι άλλο.
> Η μητέρα μου πριν πεθάνω είχε συνειδητοποιήσει ότι έπινα. Δεν θα αισθάνεται χειρότερα μετά? Δεν θα αισθάνεται πιο πολύ πως θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει κάτι? Και όχι μόνο εκείνη. Πρέπει να αλαφρύνω όσο μπορώ τον πόνο τους και αυτή είναι η τελευταία καλή πράξη που θα κάνω. 
> Όσο για το οικονομικό απλά σκέφτομαι και την στραβή που σπάει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και παραμείνω εδώ.


Θα είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, αλλά στη δική σου περίπτωση θα είμαι με το διάολο, ή μάλλον με το σπασμένο ποδάρι του...

Να είσαι καλά και να μη σκέφτεσαι ανοησίες στα 24 σου, έχεις άλλες 3 ζωές ακόμη - για να μη μπω 4 ή 5 - για να αντιστρέψεις ό,τι αρνητικό πιστεύεις πως σου έχει συμβεί...Δεν νομίζεις πως έχεις όλο το χρόνο με το μέρος σου ?

----------


## samuel

Δεν πιστεύω πως μου έχει συμβεί κάτι αρνητικό για να το διορθώσω. \"Κανονικά\" ζω όπως όλοι. Απλά βαρέθηκα.

----------


## myrto

Samuel μην το κανεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου...έχεις ένα σωρό όμορφα πράματα να δεις και να ζήσεις..
Εγώ από μικρό παιδί έχω κατάθλιψη και είμαι τώρα 26.Ξέρεις πόσες στιγμές έχασα;Πόσες φωτεινές μέρες μέσα στο σκοτάδι που ήμουν κλεισμένη;Κι εγώ έλεγα ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο και βαρέθηκα αν ζω.Κι εγώ ήμουν αλκοολική και τρόμος μου ήταν να μην το μάθει η μάνα μου και είχα βρει ένα σωρό τεχνάσματα για να μην το καταλάβει μέχρι να σηκώνομαι στις 5 το πρωί να αδειάζω μισό μπουκάλι βότκα και να το αλλάζω με ένα γεμάτο που είχα αγοράσει...ιστορίες για αγρίους..και εγώ έκανα μαύρο μόνο και μόνο για μερικά λεπτά ευχαρίστησης...
Η ευτυχία δεν βρίσκεται εκει..Εκεί είναι απλά φτηνές απομιμήσεις της.....

Πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια.Και δεν εννοώ για το ποτό..Πρώτα ζήτα βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο.
Μετά από καιρό λίγο ή πολύ θα δεις αλλαγή:)

----------


## samuel

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να αλλάξω και να γίνω σαν την πλειοψηφία που τώρα κοροϊδεύω.
Σε ψυχολόγο δεν σκέφτομαι να πάω. Φάρμακα που θα επηρεάσουν τον τρόπο σκέψης μου χωρίς ώριμη πνευματική διεργασία αλλά με χημικές ουσίες (σαν το αλκοόλ και την ινδική κάνναβη δηλαδή) δεν θέλω να πάρω.
Όπως και να \'χει δεν θα το κάνω πολύ σύντομα ότι είναι να κάνω οπότε θα συζητάμε για λίγο καιρό μέσα από αυτό το forum (αλλά καλύτερα όχι γι\' αυτό το θέμα αφού δεν είναι και η πηγή του \"προβλήματος\").

----------

